# Interested in DIY CO2 injection



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I have been doing alot of reading about CO2 injections and how it livens plants.
I am curious about whether I should do such an injection (yeast method) when all I have is 2 live plants, 1 betta, myst snail all housed in a 5 gal?

At what extent should I consider CO2 injections anyway?
Thanks,


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

I would'nt because if you over load your gonna KILL everything in your tank just let em go and if they are dieing buy tablet or chemicals for them or if you got the money but substrate for the tank i got couple plants they are growing amazignly it boils down to light there should be enough CO2 in your tank only reason you would really need it is if you got like 20 gallon and planted it.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, I see now. Easy!!
OK then. Thanks Kyle.

I guess I'll put DIY CO2 until I save up  for that 50 gal I dream of getting.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ignore this double post


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

I also read about these products, I would not go and get a huge set up and would not go DIY. Your best bet is a CO2 capsule distributerwhich start around $10 US. Here is the Drs. Foster and Smith ad, however I would get more than this at one time so that shipping is not crazy


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Use some Flourish Excel since its such a small tank and only two plants......


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks guys for your info.
I didnt know so much variety existed for alternatives to CO2. Yes, my tank is small, so I will surely try them until i resort to a nice 55 gal


----------

